# Has anyone bought one of the lugged steel road bikes from BikesDirect?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

For some reason I just noticed the Motobecane Gran Premio today. I like the geo specs in my size and wouldn't mind picking up one of the framesets to try out.

Has anyone bought one of these yet? What are your thoughts on the bike?

I have absolutely no interest in hearing about how it was packed, how easy it was to assemble, how great BD was to deal with, etc. I'd just like to know what your thoughts are around the quality of the bike.

TIA!

Texbike


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

I checked it out on the website. looks like a pretty good deal, assuming the frame is decent, particularly with SRAM Red gruppo + Mavic Ksyrium wheels. the other stuff may not be so great - seat post, stem, bars and saddle - but those are easily upgradable if necessary.

sorry can't offer any actual experience on the frame. I wold consider it myself if they offered a 63 cm or 64 cm size.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope the link works. The bike looks really nice in the picture gallery.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/gran_premio_red_xi/


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Mercier Kilo WT5 and the frameset is great. The lug joints are clean and the paint is beautiful.

Asad


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Why was this moved*

Why was this moved? I see plenty of bikes like Specialized mentioned by name in the Bikes/Frame forum.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

cs1 said:


> Why was this moved? I see plenty of bikes like Specialized mentioned by name in the Bikes/Frame forum.


You've been here long enough to know...


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

texbike said:


> For some reason I just noticed the Motobecane Gran Premio today. I like the geo specs in my size and wouldn't mind picking up one of the framesets to try out.
> 
> Has anyone bought one of these yet? What are your thoughts on the bike?
> 
> ...


I just got the frame only. I bought it new from someone on ebay that bought a bike to part it out. Very nicely finish with beautiful lugs. I like how it rides very much, but I love steel. Not very light though, but I don't care. Here are some pics of my build:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5312206135/in/photostream/


----------

